# Update & Recent Visit! Cherry Knowle Hospital



## curiousmoggy (Oct 25, 2011)

Last Sunday (23.10.11) I visited Cherry Knowle Asylum, Ryhope, Sunderland. Sadly, as you can see from the pictures some of it has been knocked down and the rest is in progress for demolition, terribly upsetting, as this is another piece of our history ripped down. 
Cherry Knowle hospital is also know as the most haunted hospital in the UK and it has been derelict since 1998. 
Some of the buildings as still active, and to do this day, the hospital is still surrounded by mysterious deaths. In 2002, 29 year old patient Kevin Knowles was found dead in his room by suffocation, this led to further investigations into a previous 10 other deaths at the hospital.
Another patient, named Paul Spence also met his maker in the grounds of Cherry Knowle, just hours after leaving his ward. Although, his death was declared an accident, the case is still surrounded with unanswered questions. 
More recently, in 2007, a patient named Graham Burton who suffered from Paranoid Schizophrenia confided in his psychiatrist about his dark fantasies of killing a care worker. Within less than 48 hours of Graham Burton’s release, a body of a female care worker had been found in the grounds of the hospital with a butchers knife lodged into her back. 
As I was unable to get into the buildings I have only pictures of the outside, also I do not know what the purpose of these buildings was, so anybody with any information, feel free to add it. I’m so disappointed I am too late to looked around Britains Most Haunted Hospital, if anyone knows of any others in the Northern Region, besides St.Marys, St.Georges and Cherry Knowle, please message me. Btw, could have taken more pics, however, turns out, I was being watched...










The way of the world. 




Our history ripped away.




I wish I'd been earlier 




Famous for all the wrong reasons




The Chapel?








This is what's left




Unsure of it's purpose








Tempted to trespass




An old shed?




Inside the shed




And again...




More derelict buildings next to CK, what are these?




Derelict next to CK




Inside




Inside




And again




Derelict




Inside




And again
























Our car next to an Engine Museum right outside CK, is this one of CK's buildings?


----------

